# Music to listen to while browsing



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey all - I'm hoping Larry brings back his internet radio site, but in the meantime I was wondering what others were listening to while they browse. I've been listening to AOL Radio's Halloween theme, but they do have many commercials.

Love to hear your suggestions!


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

I never knew they had such a thing! Thanks for posting! Now I'll be listening to it while I browse around!


----------



## milemarker (Jan 19, 2009)

Silence ... blissful silence ..  ( don't want to miss any of the "scream" effects/sounds when I go snooping around someones Halloween website . )


----------



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

Thank you so much for this post! 
i have been looking EVERYWHERE for an alternative to Larry's site... I usually go to live365.com and listen to some of their halloween stations.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah, live365 is a good one too. I love putting it on and driving the kids crazy.


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

Though definitely not Halloween related, Sky.fm's Ambient channel offers a lot of good (and occasionally dark) ambiescence. I even listen to it during work.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I used to not listen to anything while i surfed the web either, but since I got a new stereo system for ripping my LPs to digital with I figure I might as well use it. There are also sites on the web where you can create your own jukebox for listening to while you surf.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks *Haunter*, will definetly be checking that out!

*Halloweiner*, that sounds cool. Do you have to pick from their music library though?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You can, or you can upload your own music files to it.


----------



## Ogaga4Luv007 (Nov 4, 2008)

Great!,i like it em halloween song & sounds...


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Try here:
VIRGIL

You can listen to his full albums that he's got on his website.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

OOOhhh!!! I love the Night Sins on that Virgil site! Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## Ogaga4Luv007 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks,iw be there sooner


----------



## MorticiaAndGomez (May 7, 2007)

I thought this might be a good time to revive this thread. I'm listening to Music for the Others by VIRGIL
Thanks Repo Man!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I listen to neverendingwonder.com.


----------



## Halloweenradio.net (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Ween12amEternal,

Have you tried our station already, Halloweenradio.net?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's another Jukebox I set up myself with another members help:

*Halloween Music Jukebox*


----------



## gravedigger greg (Oct 25, 2006)

I was so happy... Till none of them would launch on my apple touch which is connected to my home audio system. Had searched pandora and tried a few stations on last fm. Back to zero.


----------

